# Useful Information on Health cover & Insurance before you get PR



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

I came across this which might assist anyone in NZ without PR & would like to have health cover as well as other cover like a travel insurance policy.

I can personally recommend this company I had hospital & Specialist cover with them during the 8 years I lived in NZ & they paid out 100% on 2 major cardiac operations.


https://www.scti-online.co.nz/visitnz/public.aspx?P=


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

anski said:


> I came across this which might assist anyone in NZ without PR & would like to have health cover as well as other cover like a travel insurance policy.
> 
> I can personally recommend this company I had hospital & Specialist cover with them during the 8 years I lived in NZ & they paid out 100% on 2 major cardiac operations.
> 
> ...


That's useful to know, I've had trouble with medical insurance since I'm only on a WHV even through the company I work for.


----------

